# WSM chicken



## Wittdogs B (Jun 22, 2006)

Just about to try chicken on the WSM again--last time it looked pretty and tasted ok, but it took forever to cook--had trouble getting and keeping the temp up.  I am going to start with more lit coals this time and hope I don't overdo it....

I marinated the chicken all day in the Chiavetta's sauce (a locally produced vinegar based marinade) and I have it on a rack now to help it dry some before I pat it and rub it.  Will post pics (of course).


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 22, 2006)

Got to have pics


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 22, 2006)

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> Just about to try chicken on the WSM again--last time it looked pretty and tasted ok, but it took forever to cook--had trouble getting and keeping the temp up.  I am going to start with more lit coals this time and hope I don't overdo it....
> 
> I marinated the chicken all day in the Chiavetta's sauce (a locally produced vinegar based marinade) and I have it on a rack now to help it dry some before I pat it and rub it.  Will post pics (of course).



This should do the trick! I'd start with 20 or so lit coals. And Mrs. Dog, don't forget the pictures!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

We tried marinating all day once while using Chiavetta's and found it to be too strong and salty.  Might be because it's relatively new to us though.  

Depending on how much lit charcoal you're using, be careful with the remote temp probe ~ They cook at just under 400º.  Good luck ~ looking forward to da pics!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

I dont like it on the wsm  it takes too long and skin gets rubbery


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 22, 2006)

What did you have in the pan? What were the temps?

In my opinion, chix are best left to the kettle. I like crispy skin. If you're doing it in the WSM, .... and you want crispy skin.... Take the water pan out, and let the coals come to a fire, then assemble; Or set the middle grate on top of the charoal ring in the lower section and cover it with the lid to make a small kinda grill.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 22, 2006)

How goes it


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jun 22, 2006)

Ready to go




Results were better-- the temp got a little hotter (325) and the chix didn't take as long.  I had the pan in and foiled, but empty for easy clean up (as per a previous post).  Drying the chicken seemed to help too.

Plate o’ food





as for chiavetta's being too strong-- it depends on what parts you are doing.  I put them (the thighs) in at 6:30 this morning and put them on about 5:30.   I like the stronger flavor, but if you don't you might want to try 4 hours or so-- the bottle says you only need to do it for one but that doesn't give it time to really soak in IMO.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 22, 2006)

That was quick.  Food looks tasty


----------



## Finney (Jun 22, 2006)

Looks great Mrs Wittdog. =D>


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Looks great! (we need bigger pics) We use the 2 to 4 hours marinade method now and it fits in with what we like. =P~


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jun 22, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks good ms b.  use more lit or *let the fire get hotter before assembling *and you can easily get the temp up to 350.



I think that is part of my problem-- both times I was in a rush to get it going because it was already late to be starting.  I don't think I let the charcoal in the pan get going enough before assembling.  Live and learn...


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 22, 2006)

Looks great there Mrs. Wittdog and I want to thank you guys again for the bottle of Chiavetta's you sent me, it is a great marinade for chicken. I marinaded thighs and legs for about 4-5 hours and the flavor was excellent.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 23, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Looks great! (we need bigger pics) We use the 2 to 4 hours marinade method now and it fits in with what we like. =P~



Some people just are never happy!

Looks great Mrs. dog!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 23, 2006)

The chicken was very tasty, but we need to do something about the skin not crisping I think I have an


----------

